

Toyota Recall Videos - Stopping Procedure - cesare
http://www.toyota.com/recall/videos/stoppingprocedure.html

======
fnid2
It is amazing how _obvious_ these instructions are. I own a prius and have
been setting up a plan for if/when something like this happens to me. I have
never worried about a stuck accelerator, because such an event is a
possibility in _any_ vehicle and has been reported in many more models than
just Toyotas since before I began driving. If you don't know how to react in
such a scenario, you shouldn't be driving a car.

The procedure boils down to,

    
    
      1) Put your foot on the brake, then 
      2) Disengage the engine.
    

The Toyota fiasco has been completely overblown in my opinion.

~~~
riahi
I wonder if the fiasco is more a reflection of America's trends in car
transmissions. Here probably around 90% of cars are automatic and people don't
learn the underlying mechanisms of a transmission, rather they just learn to
drive.

Anecdotal data point: I took my manual Hyundai SantaFe in for service the
other day. The service department had to go through four technicians before
they could find someone that could drive a manual.

People aren't learning what a neutral gear is for, nor are they learning the
underlying mechanisms of how a car works. Everything has been abstracted away,
and now they are being rudely awoken from all their assumptions. Perhaps what
seems obvious to those of us who drive manual (get the car in neutral, turn it
off) in a situation with a stuck accelerator is not at all obvious to those
who have never learned that much about their car.

~~~
devicenull
You don't have to know about how the transmission works in order to know what
to do. I remember going through driving school, and they repeatedly told us
what to do if the accelerator stuck to the floor.

